
Safari to snub new security certs valid for more than 13 months - sohkamyung
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/20/apple_shorter_cert_lifetime/
======
ryanar
While I despise that Apple can force an entire ecosystem to change, this is
probably a net win to push more people to automate their cert process.

